# Objekt-Vorlagen



## pcfreak9000 (9. Feb 2017)

Hallo,
ich programmiere gerade ein Spiel, weiß aber nicht, wie ich verschiedene Objekte von einem Vorlagen-Objekt lade. Beim Minecraft-Modding z.B. erstellt man einfach ein Block-Objekt und registriert das und schon kann man seinen Block setzen. Meine Frage ist nun, wie Minecraft den Block "klont" oder wie es sonst den Block aus dem Objekt lädt (eine clone-Methode o.ä. habe ich nicht gefunden).
Ansich hätte ich es so gemacht, das ich eine Klasse registriere, von der dann per Reflection eine neue Instanz erzeugt wird, allerdings denke ich nicht, dass das die richtige Lösung dafür ist. Und letztendlich soll das ganze auch Moddable sein. Oder soll ich das ganze einfach per Getter und Setter machen? Cloneable möchte ich ungern benutzen, genauso wie einen copy-constructor.

Vielen Dank für Anregungen und Tipps!


----------

